# 1980 14ft. Fisher Marine flat bottom



## dc3232 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
My name Derek & I live in Hampton, GA. I've been on this site for a couple months now, but just haven't had time to post my project yet. Its a 1980 Fisher Marine 14ft. flat bottom. I got the boat & trailer from my bro-n-law for $300. They were hurting for money at the time, so I pretty much stole it :LOL2: . I have been watching everyone's progress on their projects, and I absolutely love seeing old things being brought back to life again. I am wanting to deck out my boat, but I have very little carpenter skills, I'm a mechanic, not a carpenter. I'm also an Aircraft painter for Delta Air lines, so the painting of the aluminum I pretty much got that covered. I am asking for everyone's feed back and help, because I am clueless on how I want it laid out. Any help or advice would be greatly apprecaited. Thanks everyone, I hope ya'll enjoy.


----------



## dc3232 (Mar 30, 2011)

Need ideas


----------



## dc3232 (Mar 30, 2011)

[imghttps://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x468/dc3232/boat2.jpg][/img]





This is what everything looked like the day I brought it home.


----------



## dc3232 (Mar 30, 2011)

Boat as of today.


----------



## dc3232 (Mar 30, 2011)

Boat trailer before restore.






Boat trailer after restore. (still have some touch ups to do)


----------



## kkrueger (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Looks like you've got a nice blank slate to work with.


----------



## dc3232 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks, & a blank mind too :LOL2:


----------



## dc3232 (Mar 31, 2011)

This was my project for today. I added a 20x10 lean too to my shed to park my boat under, and get it out of the weather.



































Still have to finish putting on the metal roof. I'm going to eventually enclose it completely, just dont have the cash right now for the siding.


----------



## truckhuntfish (Apr 1, 2011)

does that roof have any pitch to it ? (angle for water runoff) the pics make the roof look flat and water will sit.


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 1, 2011)

It does have a little pitch to it, but if water does sit, it will just evaporate when the sun heats it up. Yea pics are great, but sometimes you just cant see everything thing.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 1, 2011)

Dont have to worry about it getting snowed on anyways.. Boat looks good, Really hard to give ideas, I can barely think of my own..


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 1, 2011)

I know what you mean. I got a question. I read somewhere on here not to use pressure treated on aluminum. But I didn't know this when I replaced my transom. I used pressure treated wood, but I put a thick layer of paint of the boat before I installed the wood. Ya'll think this will be ok?


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 1, 2011)

If it does snow it won't be enough of it to put a whole lot of weight up there. This whole shelter only cost me 42 bucks, so I'm not that worried about it.


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 3, 2011)

Cant wait to get my shed finished so I can put the boat in there and start working on it.


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 4, 2011)

when i redid the floors in my boat instead of putting wood back for the floor i used foam to save weight. . lowes has 5x8 sheets of foam i forgot whats its called but its blue its tough stuff. . but i cut it up into sections to fit between the ribs then put one flat peace to fit over the whole thing and put wood where ever the seats needed to screw into and just fit the foam around where ever i put wood . . glued it all down with silicone and used outdoor carpet glue down on top of the foam for the carpet. . ive had this setup for over a year now and havent had a problem . . just an idea


----------



## tfizzle172 (Apr 4, 2011)

dc3232,

Not completelty sure on transom board, but my guess is that it will last awhile before you notice anything. Our project had a treated board and it was from 1976, had a treated transom board put in at some point by someone, the only corrosion was minor pocketing and slight rust. I bet the paint will provide you with plenty of time/use.

Ideas depend on the specs of your boat. Of concern would be the bottom floor width...check out boat thread on when to/not to deck. The width will determine if you need to keep decking low, or if you can put some highter decking as well. Once you know this I would determine if you want any storage or not.

Looks narrow, so I would think you would be safe to deck in and carpet that front storage, put a hatch over the hole, and could mount your trolling motor to the top of that decking. You could also try boxing in the back area to provide storage for gas tank, battery, whatever, but not too long so you can still reach your motor to drive.

If it's as naorrow as it looks, you can keep it simple and deck/carpet the floor and put nice seat posts and seats where the existing ones are, and have the front and back storage described above. It's a simple idea I know, but may be all you need!

tfizz


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Buddy, I'll keep that in mind. I measured it before, and I believe its like 34 or 36 inches wide in the floor.


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well the shed is finished for now, & the boat is all nestled away in her new home


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't have the same exact boat...but mine is a 1977 Fisher Marine 1448.

Here is the thread to mine

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14440


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yea I just got through looking at it. I like what you've done to it. I'm thinking about doing my floors the same way, now that I've seen yours. I still want some type of storage though.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks good Dc. Shed will keep her dry anyways. If you can get up this way id be happy to have you in my boat for a day.


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 6, 2011)

Man, that sounds good. I'll have to find out how far away you are. I been to Winder once to the Mustang junk yard, but thats been atleast 10 years ago. I will have to google it. But, Thanks for the offer, I love meeting new fishin buddies.
8)


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 6, 2011)

So, the plastic that I had hanging on the exterior wall of the shed didn't last long. Look at what I replaced it with instead.


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 6, 2011)

I hopeing to get back to the boat within the next week or two. Just dont want to interupt my fishing. :lol:


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok, I have questions. What will be the best paint stripper? I know there are several different ones, but I trying to find the best one to use. I would do aircraft stripper, but I dont think I can get it in a big enough container, so I would have to buy more than one. Trying to go cheap as possible.


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 7, 2011)

Took my girls out for some Father/Daughter fishin.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2011)

Dc bring them up Saturday to the Mini Me. Its at Ft yargo.


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 7, 2011)

Cant, got to work. I work weekend midnights at Delta. I would if I could.


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 9, 2011)

Still trying to find paint stripper for the boat. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, I know everyone is wanting to see updated pictures, but I havent got any to show you. the boat still looks the same. I havent had time to do anything to it yet (or the money). I really am running out of patience with this project tho. I am a get it done type of guy, and without the money to support all the mods I want to do, its getting frustrating.


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 21, 2011)

Taking a break from the boat build. Gotta try to find a part time job. Funds are getting thin. I wish everyone the best of luck. Hope to be back on here soon. Take care and God Bless you all.


----------

